# The Vinci Art



## vanWinchester (May 29, 2009)

Yeah, I just love how many games I can do with my name. "Full of Win(chester)", "The Vinci" for art-related stuff. Who knew. Anyways. =P
Some people requested for me to post some of my stuff, so here it goes. It's nothing much, but people wanted to see it. So here we go. 

*Avas
*






























*1) Dreamy Dean -* Made this one just for fun. Matches my personal blog-site. ANIMATED!
*2) Confused Dean -* Made that one for a SN-Fanpage I am making. Also just for fun and simplistic
*3) B/W Dean - *This picture was originally black and white. So I colored it and added some text over it. Love this one a lot.
*4) McWinch -* I made that one for McG. He wanted an ava with snow somehow and him and me on it. There ya go. 

** * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * *

*Banners / Sigs*

















*1) Dean Sig - *I love to do those. Cool banner and then some lyric-pieces. Got quite a few of them. 
*2) PerC Link-Banner -* Made that and some others for PC on Lances request.

** * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * *

*Smilies / Pixel*









Made a whole set of those. Was fun and I used them for one of my earlier forums. I had about 35 or so. 

** * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * *

*3D-Modeling (in PS)*









I made a clothes-line for my roomie's SL shop. And so I had to make 3D clothes. Worked quite well. Never done that before but it looks decent. And yeah, of course I also made that poster.

** * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * *

*Games*
















*1 + 2) Strawberry Magick - *This is some drafts from a platformer-game I am making for / about McG. The graphics are from Maple, and I make the whole game and the stuff. I didn't get far yet though, as you see. Those levels are FAR from done.
























*1 - 3) The Supernatural RPG -* I made most of the tilesets (or edited / altered them AT LEAST); as well as the chars and whatnot. This is a whole finished map of a motel. As the name says it is an RPG and kinda made like those old "Point-and-Click-RPGs", only that you don't use the mouse. It's very complex and being beta-tested by a crapload of people. 
The manip on pic 2 was made by me entirely. I love to do that stuff.

** * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * *

*Manipulations*









This is one of the many examples of my manip-skills. It is nothing major, but I made this for a buddy some years back. He gave me the pic on the right and wanted me to remove the back, which you see on the left. As a bonus I also fixed the dress of the chick, which turned out quite well back then for my first try.

** * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * *

*Webdesign*









That's one of my old websites. I designed / programmed the whole thing from scratch. Nothing more to add. =3

** * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * *

*Stationery*
















*1 + 2)* Yep, those are ooold (few years) but I still dig them. It was letter-paper to print out and use. Some of the ones I made even had a matching envelope.

** * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * 

Wallpapers
*

























*1) LP Fan-Desk -* That was for a contest I participated in. It is not just a simple photo of a desk, it is actually a collace. I took single merch-items and put them on a desk to make it look real; adding shadows and whatnot. And the diary as well as the polaroids I did from scratch completely. I still like this one a LOT. 

*2) Heaven is a Place on Earth -* Uhm, I need to redo the gradients on the left really desperately, but other than that...I dig this piece. Seriously. It fits him well. ^^

*3) Strawberry Magick - *Yeah I already showed this once or twice. Made it for McG out of single pieces. I made the water-reflection and stuff myself even. I like it much. 




So yeah. This for a summary about what I do usually. I have more stuff but this should be enough for now. 
I kinda like to keep stuff simple and to not overload them, but neither make them loko super-empty. And I always like to make the colors match up and to do a whole variety of things. Yeah, so far about my style I guess. *lol*

Anyways. You guys who asked for those: Enjoy. =)


----------



## Evolution (Nov 1, 2009)

Very nice stuff Winchie!  I like  (Although i look weird )


----------



## vanWinchester (May 29, 2009)

Evolution said:


> Very nice stuff Winchie!  I like  (Although i look weird )


Thanks Sweetie! Glad you like it. =D
And psht. Nobody knows. Besides, I think you look super-adorable. Very fave pic of you. <3 <3 <3

Here, got some more. You wanted to see some of these. 

*Avas*























*1) LP Quote -* This one is ooooold, but I used to have loads of LP avas with quotes and paintings of Mike Shinoda, as well as some effects like the feathers here. Still have them all. =) 

*2) Dean "aggressive" -* This is one Hell of a big work. I was planning to make like 150+ avatars, one for each mood and all with a matching picture of Dean. It was supposed to be for my blog and stuff. But who knows when I'll finish those. Takes loads of time to pick "the perfect picture" and fonts. So I won't be done with that soooo soon. 

*3) Venus Candy -* I used that on my old graphic page. Not much to say really. I like it still. Love that pixel-stuff.

** * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * **

*Badges*






























*1) Clover-Badge -* Made that for another forum as Badge / Reward for a contest. I like it =) 
*
2 - 4) Mood Tabs -* Those too were made for another forum. I made 137 of those in different colors, each with an individual, fitting smilie. Took me a few hours, but it was totally worth it. People were very satisfied, and so was I. I dig those a lot. 

** * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * **

*Pixel*









Uhm, this was for a Danny Phantom Project I was involved some years back. It's suposed to be Danny Fenton. I also did Sam, Tucker, Lancer and Jaz. The ghosts were supposed to be made too, but yeah, everything was blown off. Damn people. =P

** * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * **

*Games*

























*1) Ari x Sammy - *This is a special-pic I made for a friend. She loved it.

*2) Dean Stats -* Yeah that's pretty much how the Stat-screens look in my SN RPG. Still need to fix the area with the equips, but other then that, I like it a lot. 

*3) Game-Hall Machine -* This is a machine I made for a Game-Hall in the game. I made the whole thing from scratch with shapes, shadows and stuffens, so it would look like a real gambling-machine and very computery. I am still quite proud of that one. <3

** * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * **

*3D Modeling (not PS)*









This is an external prog I have to check how my 3D work in Photoshop is going. And if I find random holes in the clothes or whatever, I fix them and recheck again. You get the idea. 

** * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * **

*Photography*









Now, I am not super-skilled, just because I never had time to develop my eyes more. But I took a photography-course during High School where we would develop the pics by hand with acids and basically do EVERYTHING ourselves. And damn, did I have fun with that. I wanna go back to that again somewhen. 
However, this is one of my favorite shots.


----------



## mrmatt (Aug 18, 2009)

man thats some good work, i might post some of my stuff sometime :laughing:


----------



## vanWinchester (May 29, 2009)

mrmatt said:


> man thats some good work, i might post some of my stuff sometime :laughing:


Thanks! <3 
I'd love to see more of your work actually. I always like your sigs and avas.


----------



## mrmatt (Aug 18, 2009)

vanWinchester said:


> Thanks! <3
> I'd love to see more of your work actually. I always like your sigs and avas.


well most of it is stuff like that that has to do with myself or someone im making stuff for. but im still proud of it. when i get my USB drive back soon ill transfer the pictures! :laughing:


----------



## vanWinchester (May 29, 2009)

mrmatt said:


> well most of it is stuff like that that has to do with myself or someone im making stuff for. but im still proud of it. when i get my USB drive back soon ill transfer the pictures! :laughing:


Can't wait to see it! I am very looking forward, thanks!


----------



## Fanille (Sep 3, 2009)

Wow, you even made a game about McG? And here I was thinking that I had seen everything . . .

Cool shit, though, bro.


----------



## vanWinchester (May 29, 2009)

MannyP said:


> Wow, you even made a game about McG? And here I was thinking that I had seen everything . . .
> Cool shit, though, bro.


Thank you, bro. :wink: 
Yes, a game about him. Also did some videos; graphics and even blogs. I am also making the "Sacred Book", which is also about him. Heh. And of course there is that song I made / composed / wrote for him; as well as that online tv channel with stuff he likes. During Halloween I also made a whole radio-show dedicated to him... 
I suck at expressing things with words and rather wanna do something; so that's that I do. The more somebody is close, the further I go with such stuff. You haven't even seen the really crazy stuff yet. But psht. Still all a secret. 
However. Thank you. I appreciate your reply. =D


----------



## ChaosRegins (Apr 11, 2009)

*So many graphics. Awesome stuff and great creativity...now I needz a SAMICH, PEACE!*


----------



## vanWinchester (May 29, 2009)

Why thanks Chaos. 
And nice to read you again finally. *big grin*


Oh and Sam? Here, some of my "direct handworks". =)










*Halloween Pumpkin -* Made of Poly-Clay. I love this one a lot. 











*Omamori - *Those are protective amulets one can buy in Japanese shrines. And seeing I wanted one but couldn't find them anywhere to buy, I made them myself. I did different colors and made them have different functions. Like them a lot. 




















*Maritime Jewelbox -* Made that one for last Christmas and gave it to my dads girlfriend. And yes, the bathsalt and the salve is handmade from scratch too. 











*Crotchet Bag -* That was a Christmas gift for my half-sis. She loved it a lot, even more because I added a whole bunch of Hello Kitty stuff inside. I also attached a selfmade Poly-Clay charm to the bag. She was allover it. 
I am not even sure how long it took me to make this. Can't remember anymore.


----------

